# I received the Pedigree Certificate of Dolcina from Mr Tran



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:dothewave: Hello from Dolcina, Bambolina, Poupetta (or Poupe' for short), Ricky and Lucy........all the fluffs of Sammy :wavetowel2: 

Well, I am so :happy: excited to tell you that yesterday, I received in the mail, from Mr. Tran of Diamond Maltese, the Pedigree Certificate of Dolcina and wanted to share with you the information of the pedigree and find out who are we related to, here at SM.



(grandpa/sire side).............CH :hat: Marcris Risque' Business

(grandma/sire side)...........CH :tender: Richelieu's Summer Sentation



(grandpa/Dam side)................CH :innocent: Angels Bleu Diamond

(grandma/Dam side)..................Tiny :wub: Girl Sugar 


Sire ............ :smartass: CH Angels Risque' Desperado 
Dam............. :happy: Angel Diamond Tina Girl


Daughter.........Dolcina :Cute Malt: aka Diamond Princess Diana


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

nice but where are the pics? this is the picture section....

I know a lot of malts have Marcris Risque' Business in their pedigree.

Milo is from all British lines so not related to many dogs here lol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 27 2010, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877927


> nice but where are the pics? this is the picture section....
> 
> I know a lot of malts have Marcris Risque' Business in their pedigree.
> 
> Milo is from all British lines so not related to many dogs here lol.[/B]



I moved the thread to another section. :thumbsup: 

Yes, a lot are related to Risque ... here's a thread about it:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=11029&hl=


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 27 2010, 07:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877930


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 27 2010, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877927





> nice but where are the pics? this is the picture section....
> 
> I know a lot of malts have Marcris Risque' Business in their pedigree.
> 
> Milo is from all British lines so not related to many dogs here lol.[/B]



I moved the thread to another section. :thumbsup: 

Yes, a lot are related to Risque ... here's a thread about it:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=11029&hl=
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, most malts are related to Risque, just like my Gigi


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

nice pedigree sammy! congrats


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava's related to Marcris Risque' Business.


----------

